# DVR 522 and Memory Dump



## bad_xxx_06 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been trying in vain to find a way discovering the Parental Locks password on my unit without wiping it out. I know that will other models you read it from the memory dump but I have been unable to find correct lines on my unit. Is there anyway I can do this without a jtag and just by reading the screen? I am stumped and tried for days to find this info. I would think that if it was possible with other units I could do the same with mine. My memory dump screen only shows a few lines and I am guessing it isn't showing the full memory dump.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One of the words in your message makes me think that the best solution won't work for you.

That solution: *Call Dish Network and have them unlock the receiver.*

You will have to identify your account any yourself for this to work. There are othe not so nice things to say about your situation ... hopefully our members will refrain from making those comments.

If you are not a Dish Network subscriber we can't help you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Isn't erase NV memory cmd is what you need ?


----------



## bad_xxx_06 (Apr 12, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Isn't erase NV memory cmd is what you need ?


I have no idea what that is or how you do it.

If you erase the Non-Volitile Memory won't that wipe out all of the settings in the unit including the password?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It would erase practically everything, not sure if the password would be too - you should do that and tell us.


----------



## bad_xxx_06 (Apr 12, 2007)

James Long said:


> One of the words in your message makes me think that the best solution won't work for you.
> 
> That solution: *Call Dish Network and have them unlock the receiver.*
> 
> ...


I am a legal and licensed Dish Subscriber. I can call Dish but I was afraid that if I had them unlock the receiver, it might wipe out all of the parental locks and the settings that go with it. When they unlock the receiver from their end, will it only unlock it temporarily? If I reset the unit after they unlock it from their end, will it return all the settings including the parental locks and password back to what they were?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

P Smith said:


> It would erase practically everything, not sure if the password would be too - you should do that and tell us.


I recently did an NVM(RAM) reset on a ViP622 and it did not reset the password. I could swear it did on my old 921.


----------



## bad_xxx_06 (Apr 12, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> I recently did an NVM(RAM) reset on a ViP622 and it did not reset the password. I could swear it did on my old 921.


I only want to be able reset the unit and somehow retrieve the unit without wiping out all my settings for the locks and timers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bad_xxx_06 said:


> I am a legal and licensed Dish Subscriber. I can call Dish but I was afraid that if I had them unlock the receiver, it might wipe out all of the parental locks and the settings that go with it. When they unlock the receiver from their end, will it only unlock it temporarily? If I reset the unit after they unlock it from their end, will it return all the settings including the parental locks and password back to what they were?


It will clear the password ... it should not erase the other lock settings (what channels and content levels are blocked).

If you can't remember what the locks password is set to why would you want it to be set back to "what it was before"?


----------

